# PELI inception (el origen) o la maquina de hacer choris



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2010)

les aconsejo que la alquilen para un dia que esten al pedo, no se emocionen demasiado por es apelicula, una caca.
y decian que era como una seguidora de matrix y no se que mas.
si quieren ver efectos sin criticar mucho acerca de la coherencia,..no pierdan el tiempo , de efectos pobre 
si quieren una peli inteligente y para pensar , tampoco , por que si bien sabemso que es una fantasia pero ellos dicen las reglas al principio y luego no las respetan mucho .

en fin, quizas las chicas para ver a dicaprio, pero para los hombres:
no efectos interesantes.
no pelicula inteligente .
no tetas  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 29, 2010)

Algo para tener en cuenta ¬¬


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 29, 2010)

mmm, Y quería ir a verla al Cinema... Mejor me voy a dar un Rol al malecas con los cuates... ahhh.


----------



## Dano (Jul 30, 2010)

Casi la voy a ver, pero un amigo me habia dicho que no estaba tan buena y no fui, ahora confirmo que debe ser pésima.



Saludos


----------

